# Eheim Filter Selection



## dlwhitt (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm finalizing the equipment selections for a 90 gallon cichlid tank, and mostly struggling wih the cannister filter selection. Does anyone have an opinion about the Eheim Classic 2217 versus the Eheim Professional 3 2075 (Ultra G160)? They are both rated for up to a 160 gallon tank size, which satisfies my desire to have excess filtering capacity. However, there are some very significant design differences. Any comments are very much appreciated.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

At the end of the day, honestly, the 2217 will filter about the same as the 2075. Is it cool? No. Is it AS well made? Not quite. It's a reliable well made filter though. Don't JUST use the 2217. It is not a good mechanical filter. Add a HOB filter with high capacity like an AC110.

I'd get the 2217. If you are wealthy, get the Pro 3, because it looks really cool, and it's slightly better. If you are of average means, there is no need.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use 2217's on all my tanks and I love them. I have considered getting a 2075 though because it uses less power and has a slightly larger volume. My concern would be the fact that they are not tried and tested like the 2217's. I personally don't concern myself with the mechanical aspect as I like to remove the waste by syphoning it off the sand instead of letting it turn into nitrate in the filter.


----------



## airlift123 (Jun 14, 2009)

with said:


> I'm finalizing the equipment selections for a 90 gallon cichlid tank, and mostly struggling with the canister filter selection. Does anyone have an opinion about the Eheim Classic 2217 versus the Eheim Professional 3 2075 (Ultra G160)? They are both rated for up to a 160 gallon tank size, which satisfies my desire to have excess filtering capacity. However, there are some very significant design differences. Any comments are very much appreciated.


 I have run canister filters on a 90 gallon tank the first an Eheim the one you speak of and the second a Rena with a flow rate of 450 gph. I personally did not like either one and the reason why is that when you clean them there is alot of **** which fails to be picked up in the foam which basically just floats around and second you have to remove the hoses, tubes etc and run a brush through them with a long piece of wire to clean the accumulation of **** from them once a month. I have a Aquaclear 500 and an Emperor 400 running together in the 90 gallon now and well to be is much easier. I'am not to keen on the Emperor 400 filter replacements costing over $10.00 for four cartridges but that could be substituted foe another Aquaclear 500. At the moment I'am getting 950 gph and for ALOT less money.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

Keep in mind that HOB filters have far more bypass than canister filters do. So though you're moving 950 gph, it doesn't mean that you're filtering and cleaning that same amount. The beauty of the canister filter is it will have far less bypass (in the case of the 2217 if it's packed right it's a zero bypass filter) than a HOB.

Also, if you like the Emperor you can buy cartridges that you can fill with your own media (polyfill floss, biomedia, carbon etc) which will save you money in the long run.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Only in North America do we go on about GPH.

Contact time is your friend. A big canister gives you as much as 10 seconds contact time with biomedia. Something like a HOB gives you maybe 2. Even though you're technically moving more water through the filter, you're not filtering the water as much on each pass.


----------



## nlui220 (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree w/Aquarium's initial post. 2217 does the same job & is a proven workhorse.

I recently switched to a double Eheim 2075 setup. I got them because they looked cooler and slightly better. Maintenance with the quick disconnect valve is NICE. I left out the blue prefilter by accident and was able to open and restart the canister in under 30seconds. Best part, no drip. Only a few drops popped up when I opened the disconnect valve.


----------



## dlwhitt (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their valuable input.


----------

